# American Eagle wood stove ID



## eddie (Oct 4, 2011)

Can anyone identify the wood (image attached) stove model as I'm trying to find a manual.

thanks, Eddie


----------



## tickbitty (Oct 4, 2011)

eddie said:
			
		

> Can anyone identify the wood (image attached) stove model as I'm trying to find a manual.
> 
> thanks, Eddie



You might have trouble finding a manual for that one, but you might get some good info on stoves like it by checking on the classic stove forum here on hearth.com...
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewforum/30/


----------



## samspritzer (Oct 4, 2014)

eddie said:


> Can anyone identify the wood (image attached) stove model as I'm trying to find a manual.
> 
> thanks, Eddie


Hi Eddie,
Were you able to find a manual?
Sam


----------



## begreen (Oct 5, 2014)

2011 thread. Eddie posted once and left the room.


----------

